# Labor Day on the Skagit



## begreen (Sep 6, 2011)

We spent a nice weekend with friends up along the Skagit River. The weather was perfect which is unusual for us. We walked the river up to the Rockport pub for some good fun. Then evening by the campfire. The next day a bunch of us hiked up Sauk Mountain. The view was breathtaking! There is still a whole lot of snow on Baker. And even the trail I show here was covered in snow last month! On the backside of the mountain we had to traverse a few snowfields on the way to the top. We're in the foothills here so this is only at about 6000'.


----------



## begreen (Sep 6, 2011)

A couple more shots. The first is looking west toward Puget Sound.


----------



## mhambi (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice!  It looks like a good time


----------



## raybonz (Sep 6, 2011)

Fantastic pics BG! Sure is beautiful there! Amazing mountain views of Mt. Baker.. Thanx for posting..

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures and glad you had a good time. Enjoy that weather when you can!


----------



## wood spliter (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like you had a great time.  Great pictures!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 7, 2011)

Stunning pics.  Not sure I could maintain employment with that kind of temptation nearby.


----------



## begreen (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL. It was so nice I decided to take an extra day off. We had a great time. 

Although we got cheated at the beginning of summer, it is now really, really nice weather. And to top it off, the salmon are running strong this year. We're having another fresh catch tonight. 

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Seattle&state=WA&site=SEW&lat=47.6738&lon=-122.342


----------



## hilly (Sep 7, 2011)

I can see Mt. Baker from my living room on clear days. I really want to climb it one day.

Nice pics!


----------



## begreen (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, it's a big hill. I see it from our living room on clear days too, 90+ miles away.


----------



## Jags (Sep 7, 2011)

That doesn't look like any fun at all.    Next I suppose you will tell us that beer was involved.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 7, 2011)

Love the pic with your son and the "Hippies use back door" sign....  
Begreen, are you the bearded man with the hat on???? Just wondering...enquiring minds wanna know...ok...I do!! Nobody else here is gonna ask dammit...
stunning pics...you are fortunate to live in such a beautiful part of our country...


----------



## begreen (Sep 7, 2011)

> Begreen, are you the bearded man with the hat on?



Nope, sorry. He's much more handsome than I am. We are indeed fortunate to live in this region and to have great friends.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 8, 2011)

Must be the one in the pink clogs %-P


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 9, 2011)

Did you have to use backdoor?


  Nice pictures thanks


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> That doesn't look like any fun at all.    Next I suppose you will tell us that beer was involved.



Well yes, but it was not the main event. There was a serious wine distributor there that set a high standard of tastables. And then there was the Sauk bar...


----------



## Jags (Sep 9, 2011)

What the...???


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2011)

That was our expression too. It's a crazy fun group of folks. Good times for sure.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful scenery.   Looks like a fun time!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks like good fun BG. Thanks for the pics. Wondered what not raining looked like.  :lol:


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2011)

Tis indeed ironic considering the cold start we got for summer. But I sure am not complaining. Supposed to reach 90 in Seattle on Sunday. Bring it on!


----------



## raybonz (Sep 10, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Tis indeed ironic considering the cold start we got for summer. But I sure am not complaining. Supposed to reach 90 in Seattle on Sunday. Bring it on!



BG thanx for the pics you left coasters really know how to let it all hang out !!    It's a beautiful place to be to say the least! As for 90 degrees that's really hot for that area isn't it? I do not know much about your area but I thought the temps tended to be more moderate a bit on the rainy side.. Someday I would love to see some of the west coast as I have never been there.. My oldest daughter spent a year there as an exchange student at UCAL@ Monteray Bay and was surprised how chilly it was there most of the time with lots of fog most of the time..

Ray


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2011)

Yep, we are likely to set a record for the warmest Sept if this keeps up. I love it. No humidity and cool nights for good sleeping. Tomatoes are ripening like crazy. 

Funny you should mention the bay area. My son's best friend just got back from a foggy summer in SF and said he was really glad to get back to sunshine here.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 10, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Yep, we are likely to set a record for the warmest Sept if this keeps up. I love it. No humidity and cool nights for good sleeping. Tomatoes are ripening like crazy.
> 
> Funny you should mention the bay area. My son's best friend just got back from a foggy summer in SF and said he was really glad to get back to sunshine here.



Man those are some beautiful veggies BG! I have a couple of those black tomatoes here too.. Have you tried them and do they taste any different? I am fond of the yellow tomatoes whcih they claim low acid, all I know is they taste good.. One of my favorites is toast with sliced tomato with Land O'Lakes deli cheese topped with mayonaise and a little salt.. 

Ray


----------



## begreen (Sep 11, 2011)

We love the Russian Black tomatoes and so do our neighbors. They are low acid and delicious. But their flavor is less assertive than a big Brandywine or similar tomato. We have several varieties growing this year including San Marzano and Principe Borghese for sauce. Legend, Early Girl, Defiant, Benito Oho, Brandywine and Russian Black for primary slicers, and Sweet Million and Sungold for cherry tomatoes.


----------



## bigtall (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been very fortunate that I have been able to spend some time on my father's home water, the Skagit, unfortunate that it was to spread his ashes. Truly an incredible place touched by god. I cannot wait to feel it's cool clear waters again someday.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------

